

Can you patent the idea of recommending contacts in a social network? - bootload
http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/2008/07/can_you_patent.html

======
gaius
You cannot patent an _idea_. You can only patent a method for implementation.

I blame Slashdot for the almost total ignorance of what a patent actually is
in the tech community.

